# Lawrenceville,G -#5722 PEN118 Apollo, M 1YR, Sweet



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

APOLLO

My Internal ID Number is 5722 
I am a Male,PEN 118, German Shepherd - Black/Tan
The shelter thinks I am about 1 Year of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 08-12-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 60lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Calm, Sweet. 


Gwinnett County Animal Control


884 Winder Highway,


Lawrenceville, Georgia 30045

Phone: (770) 339-3200
http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-bin/gw...ypeId=536880236


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA 1YR M -APOLLO #5722 PEN118-SWEET*

SAME SHELTER AS:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=763152&page=0#Post763152


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA 1YR M -APOLLO #5722 PEN118-SWEET*

What a cutie! He looks just like my Leo - another GA find. Leo is an awesome dog, and this guy has just same intelligence and sweetness radiating out of those beautiful eyes!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA 1YR M -APOLLO #5722 PEN118-SWEET*

Bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA 1YR M -APOLLO #5722 PEN118-SWEET*

Available 8/12


----------

